# 50mm Photos of the 335i



## LightWerkz (May 8, 2007)

Went out to Weehawken NJ this morning to use New York City as a back drop. I brought my wide angle but decided to shoot with my 50mm 1.8 instead. Let me know what you guys think. Enjoy!


----------



## IlyaN (Mar 6, 2006)

Looking good! Great car!!!


----------



## TheCount1 (Jun 1, 2007)

LightWerkz said:


> Went out to Weehawken NJ this morning to use New York City as a back drop. I brought my wide angle but decided to shoot with my 50mm 1.8 instead. Let me know what you guys think. Enjoy!


Great pix. Enjoy the ride. Are you still waiting for your DMV plates?


----------

